# Bellows Falls VT Stone arch bridge



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my version of it, anyway for display on the east coast train show circuit, with Jeb Kriigel of JT's MegaSteam Smoke Fluid. It will likely be at York in the fall.
7' long, single track.
The 2 bridges separate, and have 3 bases for height.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeb is going to have a lot of bridges, I'm curious how they'll all be displayed at his booth.


----------

